# 2 dead pups



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi I bought 2 pups. One got sick and took off. I bought another one and got sick and this time we didn't let him out our sight as we were treating him but died. We (me, and my female gsd) still need a male companion. But we've spent our savings on this last gsd. Please help me. I live in Goldsboro, North Carolina. The smallest pup in both pictures is the one I still have.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do you need a male companion? The first puppy was let out unattended and probably died alone. Now another one has died? So many holes in your stories, here and previous threads. Maybe you should just concentrate on keeping the one you have left alive and safe.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes, a very confusing story and hard to believe. Anyway, I sincerely hope you have taken the puppy to the vet and got all her vaccines, worming, etc. It's better to raise 1 puppy at a time anyway.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What do you mean that one got sick and took off? That is not normal puppy behavior.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

What were you treating the "sick" puppy from? I agree, seems like holes in stories.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

Two dead pups...something isn't right here. This post makes me feel uneasy. How does a puppy take off when it gets sick?? Why did the new one get sick too??


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Puppies usually don’t run far from their person and certainly not when they’re sick. Something doesn’t sound right here.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Petra's Dad said:


> What were you treating the "sick" puppy from? I agree, seems like holes in stories.


Parvo virus. Under the vet's instructions we didn't give him his booster but instead preceded to treat him with the medication, supplements, and serum.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

IllinoisNative said:


> Puppies usually don’t run far from their person and certainly not when they’re sick. Something doesn’t sound right here.


That might be so, but we only had it for 4 days maybe. I was at work when my mother told me that she let him out to potty and when she noticed he wasn't coming back she went and fetch them and brought them to out back door where she has seen me leave them thinking they were alright there. After she finished washing the dishes she noticed again that he had not come inside yet. That's when she search and search, called me and thankfully because the U.S. Air Force is big on taking care of us let me go home early to look for him.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

BluNyxMom said:


> Two dead pups...something isn't right here. This post makes me feel uneasy. How does a puppy take off when it gets sick?? Why did the new one get sick too??


We think a spot we probably didn't clean outside. Like a shaded grassy area under the deck maybe.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

BluNyxMom said:


> Two dead pups...something isn't right here. This post makes me feel uneasy. How does a puppy take off when it gets sick?? Why did the new one get sick too??


Oh and I think it's nature for some to take off when they know they are about to die. I was seeing that wolves do that in the wild. Besides he really hadn't accepted us as his new family since he got sick 3 days after bringing him. This second one at least had accepted us since we had he a bit longer. Still the day before he died he to tried to wander off. We followed him and watched him for hours. I brought him in once nightfall.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Petra's Dad said:


> What were you treating the "sick" puppy from? I agree, seems like holes in stories.


Btw no holes, I'm willing to be completely open if there's something in particular. I only write as little as possible. Just enough to get it out without boring anyone with all the details. But please ask away.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Hopefully I don’t get banned for this, but I mean honestly this HAS to be a troll

okay so you buy 2 puppies at once which is bad. Then one runs away which is your fault as an owner. Then you assume it died. So now only one is left. Then that puppy died too. And now you’re posting asking for help bc you spent your savings. I don’t know what help you want? Are you asking for a free puppy? Maybe you need to ask yourself if you’re capable of taking care of an animal. You don’t even really show remorse I know if my dog died it would take me quite a while before I could replace him..

why was a puppy outside alone to run away in the first place?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Seriously this person is either truest sick, nuts, or just a troll. I hope the mods block this idiot


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Seriously this person is either truest sick, nuts, or just a troll. I hope the mods block this idiot


I hope they don't block me just because of your perception especially without even conducting a proper investigation. And the reason why I don't want to be block is because I still have one that I am raising and there is good valuable information and informative people. Every has the right to their opinion which is why I'm not mad for yours. But simply say that it's very in accurate. The military has set us up with a certain mind frame to disregard our emotions in other to the mission done. And right now I know my baby needs a fury playmate.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Why/how do you know your puppy needs a furry playmate?
and
What do you expect the forum to help you with in regards to acquiring this playmate?


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I 


GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> I hope they don't block me just because of your perception especially without even conducting a proper investigation. And the reason why I don't want to be block is because I still have one that I am raising and there is good valuable information and informative people. Every has the right to their opinion which is why I'm not mad for yours. But simply say that it's very in accurate. The military has set us up with a certain mind frame to disregard our emotions in other to the mission done. And right now I know my baby needs a fury playmate.


I 100% support our military but a puppy running away and dying isn’t a mission it’s sheer negligence. As they say in the marines you better figure out what went wrong and un-fluff yourself. If you really are here for help I wish you the absolute best of luck. But I doubt this is legitimate. With that said I’m going to stop commenting now or I’ll probably get banned


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> I hope they don't block me just because of your perception especially without even conducting a proper investigation. And the reason why I don't want to be block is because I still have one that I am raising and there is good valuable information and informative people. Every has the right to their opinion which is why I'm not mad for yours. But simply say that it's very in accurate. The military has set us up with a certain mind frame to disregard our emotions in other to the mission done. And right now I know my baby needs a fury playmate.


That explains your lack of emotion with the dead pup. You don’t even seem bothered the poor pup (if all This is even true) ran off and died. You only care about finding a playmate for your other pup. Honestly I don’t care if I get banned but you sir do not deserve to own any animals. I hope no person sells you another pup and I pray the other one is ok.
Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

We have all had our disagreements on this forum but I agree with the others on this one. You shouldn’t have anymore animals. Sometimes we think others are crazy but we all agree this time. Don’t get another animal. You def don’t deserve it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh and btw, I know military members who cried like teenage girls after their first breakup when dogs died.

Mike Ritland, etc navy seal started warrior dogs so that dogs wouldn’t be put down. I’m sorry but stop with that nonsense tough guy act. “I’m in the military so I’m emotionless about dead puppies”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are in the military but live with your mother and your backyard is woods? According to these posts, your mother just let him out and left him unattended.

What do you know about these? 




GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> Hi Nigel,
> While I was at work my mother let them go outside to potty when she noticed he didn't come back she went out looking for him call me I came home early and we looked for hours. My back yard is a very wooded area, so I'm not sure what happened to him. My mom is just now getting over the lost and we are both still very saddened.





GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> Oh hi Petras dad! He got lost when my mom let him out as we always did to potty. We have hawks here, and well as other prey animals and my backyard is the woods. It was a very sad and painful lesson but we are now very careful when we let them out. We keep a close eye on them.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Seriously this person is either truest sick, nuts, or just a troll. I hope the mods block this idiot


Think about her


BigOzzy2018 said:


> That explains your lack of emotion with the dead pup. You don’t even seem bothered the poor pup (if all This is even true) ran off and died. You only care about finding a playmate for your other pup. Honestly I don’t care if I get banned but you sir do not deserve to own any animals. I hope no person sells you another pup and I pray the other one is ok.
> Wow is all I can say.


I might not show it but I am. People don't usually take out loans(which I did) for pet they don't care about. Oh and btw. You are wrong.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

CeraDean said:


> Why/how do you know your puppy needs a furry playmate?
> and
> What do you expect the forum to help you with in regards to acquiring this playmate?


Because my mom is older in age already and can't really be with them. So while I'm at work or doing something, someone she can play with. I'm at work around 10 hours a day. I get home and as soon as she is old enough I plan on taking her on hikes and running with me in my backyard which are some woods I've gotten to know well last year when I moved here. Also would like for her to have a male companion to help protect the home when I'm away as I've been stationed in what seems to be the 33rd most dangerous city of the nation. I play with her when I'm home.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> You are in the military but live with your mother and your backyard is woods? According to these posts, your mother just let him out and left him unattended.
> 
> What do you know about these?


Yes, I've elaborated more on this thread. I could give you the full story as I usually just write the need to know stuff to get the whole picture. So you can connect that with what I've said on here and it'll add up or I can just tell you from the beginning without leaving out any detail sir/ma'am?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Nscullin said:


> Oh and btw, I know military members who cried like teenage girls after their first breakup when dogs died.
> 
> Mike Ritland, etc navy seal started warrior dogs so that dogs wouldn’t be put down. I’m sorry but stop with that nonsense tough guy act. “I’m in the military so I’m emotionless about dead puppies”
> 
> ...


I never said I was emotionless, I said I can act pass that. Believe me I cried out to God when this last puppy was going through treatment. What I'm a suppose to be posting tears and crying emojis on here.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Nscullin said:


> We have all had our disagreements on this forum but I agree with the others on this one. You shouldn’t have anymore animals. Sometimes we think others are crazy but we all agree this time. Don’t get another animal. You def don’t deserve it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that I don't deserve it is your opinion and maybe many others. But it doesn't make it true. Maybe I need to go through this to learn something or maybe God is saying not right now.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> I never said I was emotionless, I said I can act pass that. Believe me I cried out to God when this last puppy was going through treatment. What I'm a suppose to be posting tears and crying emojis on here.


No. You’re supposed to get off of here and take care of the dog you have left. Make sure it doesn’t die too. Put your last penny into making sure it’s safe. These dogs didn’t ask to go home with you. You went and picked them out. Now it’s your job to take care of them. Man up, Own your mistakes and be sure it doesn’t happen again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> Hi I bought 2 pups. One got sick and took off. I bought another one and got sick and this time we didn't let him out our sight as we were treating him but died.


So you've had 2 puppies that have died within a short time of each other? But you've actually had 3 puppies (1 being still alive) Correct? 

Honestly, if I were you I would focus on keeping the one that you have alive and not catching whatever the other two had. Did you have them at the vet to find out what was wrong? 

If I had 3 puppies and 2 died the least of my worries would be to get another one.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Nscullin said:


> No. You’re supposed to get off of here and take care of the dog you have left. Make sure it doesn’t die too. Put your last penny into making sure it’s safe. These dogs didn’t ask to go home with you. You went and picked them out. Now it’s your job to take care of them. Man up, Own your mistakes and be **** sure it doesn’t happen again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. 

I just want you all to know that everything I have said is true. I hope to not get banned but I'm sure some have already tried to banned me so I probably will be. That's usually how it works, they'll take their word for some reason.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

stmcfred said:


> So you've had 2 puppies that have died within a short time of each other? But you've actually had 3 puppies (1 being still alive) Correct?
> 
> Honestly, if I were you I would focus on keeping the one that you have alive and not catching whatever the other two had. Did you have them at the vet to find out what was wrong?
> 
> If I had 3 puppies and 2 died the least of my worries would be to get another one.


Yes sir/ma'am, 
You are exactly right. And I want to thank you for not bashing, name calling, or threatening me with banning. But instead believing me, asking more question to understand the situation better and giving me some sound advise. Yes, the vet was involved for the second one at least as the first one showed symptoms on sunday and I was going to take him to the vet on monday after work when I got the call that he had gotten lost. The strange part is that their shots have always been up to date. And all 3 have been exposed to the same things. I definitely will continue to take care of this one. I guess having one just means that much more money to spoil her with. I'm thinking some kind of special training (like watch dog), bark box, and other ways to spoil here


----------

